# How to keep oil out of your airbox on Brute Force 750?



## profarm72 (Feb 27, 2010)

Has anyone had any issues with oil in their airbox. I have a couple of buddies with the Teryx that did and they installed a "Siphon Break" to prevent this from happening and it seems to be working well for them, but I was wanting to know if anyone has done this on the Brute Force 750? I know that a lot of Brutes have had engine problems from running low on oil and I don't want that to happen to mine. 
Any information or ideas would be great.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Do a search for catch can mod.


----------



## profarm72 (Feb 27, 2010)

Will do, Thanks.


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

keep your wheelies down to a minimum.


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL Always wonder what the catch can mod was


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

brutus750i said:


> keep your wheelies down to a minimum.


:thinking: That's dang near impossible on a Brute.......


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Thom said:


> LOL Always wonder what the catch can mod was


Thom....I'm shocked...


----------



## profarm72 (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't think thats an option, you see I enjoy riding with the front tires in the air too much. :bigok:


----------



## profarm72 (Feb 27, 2010)

I read the post on the catch can mod but it appears to me that people still have a lot of questions about it. I want to keep my oil pump from running dry, what's the best method to do this? And yes I ride wheelies all the time, whether on dry land or water, the nose is most always up.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

A lot of us is undecided on where to run the return to.


----------



## Brute2469 (Feb 21, 2010)

A guy told me that you can take the line out of the air box and tap the front cylinder valve cover and let the oil dump back into the motor to help keep oil in front of the motor while doing wheelies. Has anyone heard or done this?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

not sure if I would want to do that as that is a vent for the motor and if you did it that way then there would no longer be a vent.

Some people have had good luck with just by putting a T in the line and running it back to the motor rather than running a catch can. I have no experience with this though


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

you dont want to tap the valve inspection cover. the oil will splash back. Dump it back into the crank case.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I would just do the catch can with a line from the top to the pod to breathe. I actually never had any trouble with mine puking oil up even with long wheelies. When I do I'm going to just do the catch can like above.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

ThaMule said:


> you dont want to tap the valve inspection cover. the oil will splash back. Dump it back into the crank case.


mine kind of "bubbles" from the inspection cover. but the line is long enough that it cant puke back up line. its great knowing i can fill it PAST the dipstick full level.


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> Thom....I'm shocked...


HA I learn around here......not teach lol


----------



## crazy_maxx (Feb 8, 2010)

where do you dump it back in to the crank case at


----------

